# Why it's a good idea to take a wrap in certain situations!



## jomoco (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm fairly certain this poor fool face planted hard.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwodQchPkLo&feature=related

Nasty.

jomoco


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 5, 2009)

Ouch....


----------



## bendtrees (Feb 5, 2009)

Watch this again, and notice how his movements are smooth/fluid until dipstick starts cheering for the guy. "jest cut it, cut it" Then what happens. 
Although I can get a lot done in whirling dirvish mode there is something to be said for the motto "slower is faster." Of course many rescues turn into marathon bowline tying refresher and inspection seminars.


----------



## pdqdl (Feb 12, 2009)

That is from a lineman's training session for aerial rescue: he must be able to gear up, climb to the injured, and get him back to the ground in 4 minutes.

He was supposed to throw a rope over the horizontal above him, then lower the man down. Instead, he forgot to rig higher than himself, the dummy pulled him sideways off his perch, and he couldn't add any control to the lanyard.

Haste leads to injuries!

BTW: how would he add wraps to his buckstrap? Un-snap, do a full turn around the pole, and then re-snap? Then how would he get down, especially if he was in a hurry to rescue his co-worker? Linemen don't travel with multiple buckstraps, and their straps probably are not long enough to do a full wrap anyway. I don't think they are even designed to adjust up on the pole, either.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 5, 2009)

This video is kinda funny to me! Here's a guy pretending to rescue someone then while doing this, He will need to rescued. I saw two dummies up there!


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey Ricky, I was just about to send off a poison pen e to you at your "info site.
However, I just saw that you post something here.
I saw your web site and it appears to look really good.
I hope you do well in your business.I do not give a #### what you think,about anything, but it sure is fun to view. 
Nevertheless, it is great to have contact with people in this industry because we are of like minds.. and it is fun to talk #### with people who are more or less just like me.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah Ricky. 

That's pretty cold. The guy was in training, and you are making happy at his misfortune. If he was ready for the big time, it would have been one of his co-workers injured on a pole.

He wasn't pretending, he was learning. I'll bet he doesn't make that mistake again, even in a pinch

Did you pull wings off the flies when you were a kid? Maybe just one wing at a time so that you could laugh at their circles on the ground?


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

pdqdl The guy on the pole should not have been "phazed" by the guy on the ground. You can't do it in the time frame there's always next time. If the guy was in training, why was he being rushed through it. Jeez pdqdl I didn't see in the posts that you asked if he was alright or not. That's pretty cold! and YES I did do that with the flies and by the sounds of it you did too. I was big into the Magnifying glass


----------



## clearance (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> pdqdl The guy on the pole should not have been "phazed" by the guy on the ground. You can't do it in the time frame there's always next time. If the guy was in training, why was he being rushed through it. Jeez pdqdl I didn't see in the posts that you asked if he was alright or not. That's pretty cold! and YES I did do that with the flies and by the sounds of it you did too. I was big into the Magnifying glass



Thats what most serial killers say at some point in the interview. Cop-"tell us about your childhood, did you think about cutting up women then, how did it start?"


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Clearance, Your right about that. But let me ask you a question do you capture the flies or spiders that you find in your house and let them go or do you kill them? It's easy to point your own blood stained finger at a person and say "KILLER". I'm the guy that when I am in my work truck will pull over to take off road kill. What do you do?


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickeytree: Who would I ask about the fallen climbers well being? I am not into issuing banal and vacuous statements just to empress the internet with my empathy.

I imagine that the guy on the ground was trying to add a sense of urgency to the event, since without that urgency, it lacks realism. Since we weren't in on the training, we are not really sure what the man on the ground was telling the guy to do. It sure sounds like bad advice in the video.

No, I was never into pulling wings, but I love to catch 'em in mid-air with my bare hands. I'm good at it, too. I hate flies, but I never enjoyed torturing them. I never tied a string on one, either.

I must confess that I burned a few ants, but that was more of a technical challenge to catch them running on the ground with the magnifying glass, not a method of getting jollies from their discomfort. I think I quit that when I was 8 years old.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Clearance, If I was a serial killer I wouldn't be cutting up women. It would be stupid, idiotic, men that got on my nerves or did messed up things


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2009)

pdqdl said:


> Rickeytree: Who would I ask about the fallen climbers well being? I am not into issuing banal and vacuous statements just to empress the internet with my empathy.
> 
> I imagine that the guy on the ground was trying to add a sense of urgency to the event, since without that urgency, it lacks realism. Since we weren't in on the training, we are not really sure what the man on the ground was telling the guy to do. It sure sounds like bad advice in the video.
> 
> ...



LOL I was a scorpion stalker find a flock douse with gun powder with a trail light the trail and watch them dance!


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey ropensaddle, never knew that scorpions traveled in flocks? Do they form a "V" like Canadian Geese? Kidding! And r u a Serial Killer? If you are I am organizing a Conference in Miami Florida sometime in June.


----------



## pdqdl (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey ropensaddle, never knew that scorpions traveled in flocks? Do they form a "V" like Canadian Geese? ...



Now you got me laughing! I'm still coughing!


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey I come here to network and have fun! Ya I can be repulsive, seem cold hearted or maybe start a feud, but it's all in good fun. Hey someone's got to poke the fire or it'll go out.


----------



## clearance (Mar 6, 2009)

Just joking there Ricky, thought you would get that. And yes, I kill bugs in the house. I kill injured animals on the road as well. Figure its kinder that way.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey Clearance, I'm talking about scraping dead animals off the road not killing poor defenseless animals. Say, I'm organizing a conference in June of this year somewhere in Miami Florida. Can you attend?


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey ropensaddle, never knew that scorpions traveled in flocks? Do they form a "V" like Canadian Geese? Kidding! And r u a Serial Killer? If you are I am organizing a Conference in Miami Florida sometime in June.



Ok see we have a couple of wise guys a ? Ya wanna be good or ya wanna be smart eh:monkey:




yes I am a cerial killer me loves captain crunch lol


----------



## clearance (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey Clearance, I'm talking about scraping dead animals off the road not killing poor defenseless animals. Say, I'm organizing a conference in June of this year somewhere in Miami Florida. Can you attend?



Not allowed to enter the U.S., maybe Obama can give me a pass and I could make it. Maybe we could do some side work for cash.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> Hey ropensaddle, never knew that scorpions traveled in flocks? Do they form a "V" like Canadian Geese? Kidding! And r u a Serial Killer? If you are I am organizing a Conference in Miami Florida sometime in June.





Rickytree said:


> Hey Clearance, I'm talking about scraping dead animals off the road not killing poor defenseless animals. Say, I'm organizing a conference in June of this year somewhere in Miami Florida. Can you attend?



Eh ya would not be speaking against hunting would ya? I may become serial if peta accomplished their idiotic goal.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2009)

No someone's gota control these wild animals! Peta otta getta life! Look at the Circle of Life!


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 6, 2009)

Rickytree said:


> No someone's gota control these wild animals! Peta otta getta life! Look at the Circle of Life!


I do each year, from the woods to the frying pan to my mouth, it is all a great experiance.


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 7, 2009)

I seen this bumper sticker once it read "I love animals, there delicious" lmao


----------



## msauls (Apr 9, 2009)

*Why not backup*

There is a block used to hoist the rescue dummy into position. Why not use it to belay the rescue trainee? Why not two attachment points? Time limit? I wonder what the outcomes/repercussions of that event were. That's one good thing about youtube--we can learn form other mistakes.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Apr 13, 2009)

PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals!


----------

